# Playing music on a Kindle



## StevenA (Sep 11, 2010)

Kindle lets you copy mp3 files into the Music folder and then play them as background music while reading (from the home page, open the menu, select Experimental, then Play music).  However, you cannot view the music list or select which songs to play.  I found that you can also copy mp3 files into the Audible folder.  They will then appear on your home page (I organize them into an Audio collection) and you can select which files to play.  However, you cannot read and play music at the same time.  If you want to have both options, i.e., play background music while reading or pick and choose which songs to play (but not read at the same time), you need to put a copy of the mp3 files in both folders.


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, now I can read and not listen AND read and listen at once. Sounds like a great thing to do while reading philosophical texts.


----------

